# 1st attempt at corpsing as skellie



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

*1st attempt at corpsing a skellie*

So, I figured I'd make a groundbreaker out of my Target Red Devil half skeleton. I never corpsed before so this will be a learning proccess. Started out by cutting the horns and pointed teeth off, then painting it to look "normal". Applied what I like to call "monster paste", which is a mix of latex paint, powdered floor leveler/concrete crack filler and cotton. Used that to sculpt out some flesh on the face. Threw in a pingpong ball for an eye, with more paste to form the eyelids. Then I used some Great Stuff foam to flesh out the bones, add intestines, lungs and brains. Then just painted it all. I wanted a level off decomposition that wasn't to far gone. Still moist, infected and pussy. I'll be adding the skin in the next few days. I'll post more pics as I go along.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good so far. Your monster paste sounds interesting. You might try some Cherry stain on the bare bones to give them more of a fresh dead look. The rest of it looks really good


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Bone Dancer said:


> Looking good so far. Your monster paste sounds interesting. You might try some Cherry stain on the bare bones to give them more of a fresh dead look. The rest of it looks really good


Good idea about staining the bones. I'll give it a try. I was trying to figure out how to give the bones a fresh dead look.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nicely gross!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ewww, yucky!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

OK, hopefully this made it even grosser. I wet washed the bones with some red, then washed the bones in some poly/red paint mix. Anybody have a suggestion on how to color the skin once I put it on. I've seen that most folks use a dark stain, but I want this guy to have more of a freshly dead look.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

Keep doing what you are doing it is looking very scary.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The-Hog-Flu said:


> Anybody have a suggestion on how to color the skin once I put it on. I've seen that most folks use a dark stain, but I want this guy to have more of a freshly dead look.


Recently dead people will likely look ashy pale in color, so perhaps a vey light gray with some bluish undertones would work.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I used colonial cherry stain on latex before and it looks like raw meat a couple days old, kinda brownish red. I like the paint wash you did. 
I have found that there is a difference between what dead bodies "should" look like and what people "think" they should look like. It's an "up to you" thing anyway. I always have a problem knowing when to stop with projects like this.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I have 4 of the Target Half skeletons and want to make some ground breakers also so I will be watching for updates. Great Job so far.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Bone Dancer said:


> I used colonial cherry stain on latex before and it looks like raw meat a couple days old, kinda brownish red. I like the paint wash you did.
> I have found that there is a difference between what dead bodies "should" look like and what people "think" they should look like. It's an "up to you" thing anyway. I always have a problem knowing when to stop with projects like this.


Yeah, I was going to use cherry stain on the bones like you suggested but I only had oak and dark walnut. Figured I'd try the paint wash 1st before running out to buy stain. It came out ok. As for the skin, I guess I'll experiment. Not sure how the paint is going to stick and hold up on the plastic drop cloth. I may try to use the light oak as a base coat then wash it with blues and greens. Again, just have to experiment. I know I don't want it too dark and mummified looking.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice and slimy looking, this is a very cool look you have achieved.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Here I added the skin. I'll be painting it next, and maybe adding another layer of skin ontop of the painted skin. I'll have to see how it looks painted. The heat kinda messed up some of the paint on the flesh so I'll have to do some touch ups. More updates to follow.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job with the skin. The texture and the holes look good. I am guessing you are using plastic bags and a heat gun, right?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking gruesome:jol:


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Bone Dancer said:


> Nice job with the skin. The texture and the holes look good. I am guessing you are using plastic bags and a heat gun, right?


No, I'm using plastic drop clothes. Giving it extra heat to actually melt the plastic instead of just shrink wrapping it.


----------



## Max Da Corpse (Dec 1, 2013)

With my corpses, I go for a very old, decayed look. My main technique for skin is wrapping the skeleton in plastic drop cloth and using a heat gun to melt it onto the skeleton. Its good to spend a lot of time in a certain area, but if it is not a heavy duty resin like a bucky, I suggest that you go in there for a little bit and come back so the plastic skeleton doesn't melt. I stain the skin with mahogany stain and tint it with black spray paint. For a more dramatic effect, dry brush it with a mossy green paint mixed with a small bit of brown paint. 
I really don't know much about doing a more freshly dead look, but I'll do some experimentation with Styrofoam heads. I know that you can mix a flesh tone paint (brown, peach, beige) and lighten it with an ashy white color. The ashy white paint can be made with a small portion of black paint to white paint. Keep the ratio of white:black when mixing at least five or ore parts white and two to one part black. Like what Bone Dancer said, it sort of your own interpretation when making corpses.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Max Da Corpse said:


> With my corpses, I go for a very old, decayed look. My main technique for skin is wrapping the skeleton in plastic drop cloth and using a heat gun to melt it onto the skeleton. Its good to spend a lot of time in a certain area, but if it is not a heavy duty resin like a bucky, I suggest that you go in there for a little bit and come back so the plastic skeleton doesn't melt. I stain the skin with mahogany stain and tint it with black spray paint. For a more dramatic effect, dry brush it with a mossy green paint mixed with a small bit of brown paint.
> I really don't know much about doing a more freshly dead look, but I'll do some experimentation with Styrofoam heads. I know that you can mix a flesh tone paint (brown, peach, beige) and lighten it with an ashy white color. The ashy white paint can be made with a small portion of black paint to white paint. Keep the ratio of white:black when mixing at least five or ore parts white and two to one part black. Like what Bone Dancer said, it sort of your own interpretation when making corpses.


Thanks for the advice. I started painting the skin today. Started with a blue/ashy base coat then dry brushed with some green. Next I'll hit it with ashy flesh tones and highlight areas with yellows and reds to enhance an infected look. As I was going along, I realized that this corpse looks real nasty and pussy looking. Made me change my approach from a standard corpse to a dead fellow who recently contracted some type of flesh eating virus or something. Soooo......the final product should look quite different than your standard corpse, which is what I was going for anyway.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking forward to the photos


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Just finished with the base coats tonight. Looks like it'll be a good color foundation for the final layers of paint. I would have posted pics but I ran out of time and had to go to work. Graveyard shift lol. I'll post some tomorrow.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

More progress. Still have to add more minor color touch ups, a final topcoat of poly to add a slimey look and other finishing touches.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

OMG, is that ever gross, nice job. The poly coat should look good giving it a wet look.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Bone Dancer said:


> OMG, is that ever gross, nice job. The poly coat should look good giving it a wet look.


Thanks! I have a little trick up my sleeve to make it even grosser. Stay tuned. Oh yeah, I also have to try and fix the eyeball. If you look close, you'll see that I hit the eyesocket area with too much heat while corpsing and ended up warping the pinpong ball eye. IDK how I'm going to manage to fix it. I can't take it out because it's embedded in the head with scuplting material.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll have to remember not to look at this thread while eating


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I just finished it and made a new thread. Check it out.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=778785#post778785


----------

